# New Membership from Italy



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello guys, I'm an Italian New Member of TTOC since yesterday...I choose to join myself 'cause find more interestin your 3d...and so I hope to give a little support to forum..
I apologize to everyone for my bad English...  
But in the last 3 months I improved it...(I hope  )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome your English is 100% better than my Italian


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome your English is 100% better than my Italian


His English, is also better than your English!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Yellow

If you were from any other place from Hartlepool I would point out that a Scotsman is laughing at you :wink:


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm happy to announced you that today I've received the "membership pack"!!!!
It's my first time, and it is the first number of absoluTTe. This is a really well done magazine,with spectacular photos of TT world!!!(Now I'll watch to buy the back issues.....) So finally for the next w-e I have someone of interesting to read....I saw that in the 'zine there is a trip reportage that including also an Italian tour....have you made tha Stelvio pass???
Saturday I'll go to wash my TT and I gift her two beautiful stickers..... :wink: 
Thank to all *TT**OC* Staff!!!!

ps: when I saw the envelope I felt like a baby on Christmas morning :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

marcelloTTc said:


> I'm happy to announced you that today I've received the "membership pack"!!!!
> It's my first time, and it is the first number of absoluTTe. This is a really well done magazine,with spectacular photos of TT world!!!(Now I'll watch to buy the back issues.....) So finally for the next w-e I have someone of interesting to read....I saw that in the 'zine there is a trip reportage that including also an Italian tour....have you made tha Stelvio pass???
> Saturday I'll go to wash my TT and I gift her two beautiful stickers..... :wink:
> Thank to all *TT**OC* Staff!!!!
> ...


Glad we could of been of service


----------

